# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Enterococcus spec. czy przerwać antybiotykoterapię w przypadku pogorszenia się stanu?

## Wolly19

Witam serdeczne, 

Mężczyzna 24 lata . 

W nasieniu wykryto enterococcus species. Wrażliwy jedynie na ampicylinę i gentamicynę. 
Lekarz urolog zalecił 2 tygodnie augumentinu 675 mg. Jestem w 9 dniu kuracji i mój stan się pogorszył. Cewka moczowa wcześniej była tylko lekko zaczerwieniona i piekła tylko przy oddawaniu moczu, obecnie cały czas. Pojawiły się również małe białe krostki na żołędziu. Niestety jestem poza granicami kraju. Będę dopiero za tydzień i nie mam możliwości kontaktu z lekarzem prowadzącym.
Dodam że w dzieciństwie bardzo często przyjmowałem antbiotyki, ostatnimi czasy również z powodu operacji, ale nie układu moczowego.

Czy powinienem zaprzestać kuracji. 
Proszę KOMPETENTNĄ osobę o krótką odpowiedź. 
Pozdrawiam 
Marcin

----------


## pelesos

Po pierwsze trudno jest pobrać prawidłowo nasienie , tak aby nie doszło do "zanieczyszczenia" próbki bakteriami. Stąd pytanie czy to na pewno enterococcus. Z drugiej strony stan się pogarsza, tak więc proponuje zmienić leczenie. Wskazana ponowna  wizyta lekarska.

----------

